# Moving to Canada from the UK.. Am I elegible? Please help.



## thedarkknightrises (May 1, 2012)

Hi, I really want to move to America/Canada. I am a UK citizen and was born and raised in the UK all my life, but I am not sure if I am elegible to emmigrate.
I have GCSE'S and A-Levels as well as an Art and Design Foundation degree.
I also have a Fashion Promotion and Advertising degree (ordinary degree).
I am 25, male living in London. I have recently graduated and currently finding work experience and internships.
I am currently working for a top financial Company in London in Administration Support. This will last a few months. I have decided I want to work as an assistant in admin/office. Is this good enough?
I have had an internship working as a PR assistant in Fashion for a few months.

So basically will I be able to move to Canada eventually?
What else will I need to do in order to get on to the skills worker list?
Does what I have done fall into the skilled worker list?
How long will it take for me to be able to move if so?
Any help would be appreciated. I want to find the appropriate and fastest way in order for me to HAVE the opportunity and likelyhood of moving to Canada.

Also, I am in my 20's. I am still young, right?

Thanks!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

thedarkknightrises said:


> Hi, I really want to move to America/Canada. I am a UK citizen and was born and raised in the UK all my life, but I am not sure if I am elegible to emmigrate.
> I have GCSE'S and A-Levels as well as an Art and Design Foundation degree.
> I also have a Fashion Promotion and Advertising degree (ordinary degree).
> I am 25, male living in London. I have recently graduated and currently finding work experience and internships.
> ...


Take a look at this: Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

thedarkknightrises said:


> Hi, I really want to move to America/Canada. I am a UK citizen and was born and raised in the UK all my life, but I am not sure if I am elegible to emmigrate.
> I have GCSE'S and A-Levels as well as an Art and Design Foundation degree.
> I also have a Fashion Promotion and Advertising degree (ordinary degree).
> I am 25, male living in London. I have recently graduated and currently finding work experience and internships.
> ...


Hey man!

I suggest you go through the working holiday visa route like I have. I recently gained my IEC one-year working visa for Canada, but I've checked on the website jrge has provided you and there is only 779 visa left as from 01/05.12...so they are going very fast. If you want to go through with it then I highly recommend you act now else all the visas will be gone.


----------



## thedarkknightrises (May 1, 2012)

back2basic said:


> Hey man!
> 
> I suggest you go through the working holiday visa route like I have. I recently gained my IEC one-year working visa for Canada, but I've checked on the website jrge has provided you and there is only 779 visa left as from 01/05.12...so they are going very fast. If you want to go through with it then I highly recommend you act now else all the visas will be gone.


Heya, sounds good.
Will the working holiday visa eventually gain me access for citizenship in Canada?
I don't really know how it works, does anybody have more info on this?
If I applied for this and got a working holiday visa will that allow me to eventually live in Canada when I'm a little older?


----------



## thedarkknightrises (May 1, 2012)

Animo
(Cheers)[/quote]

Thanks a lot Jrge. I'm going to take a look at it now.
If all the places fill up I guess there is always next year, right?
I'm in no hurry to move over obviously.
But I want to set myself up to be on the right path to eventually be granted access to live/work in Canada, thanks


----------



## thedarkknightrises (May 1, 2012)

Animo
(Cheers)[/quote]

Thanks a lot Jrge. I'm going to take a look at it now.
If all the places fill up I guess there is always next year, right?
I'm in no hurry to move over obviously.
But I want to set myself up to be on the right path to eventually be granted access to live/work in Canada, thanks


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

thedarkknightrises said:


> Heya, sounds good.
> Will the working holiday visa eventually gain me access for citizenship in Canada?
> I don't really know how it works, does anybody have more info on this?
> If I applied for this and got a working holiday visa will that allow me to eventually live in Canada when I'm a little older?


Are you looking to move over on a full-time basis? Like emigrate? Well I'm not sure about the full details on emigrating to Canada for good. What I know is that Canada occupies the skilled list which contains 38 jobs that Canada are crying out for....you need to have a special kind of skill to even be considered for PR. 

If you go with the working holiday visa for one-year you can apply for it again but your only entitled to 2 years under the IEC scheme. If you really work hard at the company for the duration your in Canada and impress the hell out of your boss then I've been told they can look into applying the Labour Market Opinion (LMO) which can lead yourself staying longer in the country.

Seeing you don't have much working experience in a specific field, but best bet is to go over to Canada under a one year working visa and if you like the country then why not extend it by another year. If you speak to Auld Yin he will know more about this than I do. If you need further information then I will my best to help you.


----------



## thedarkknightrises (May 1, 2012)

back2basic said:


> Are you looking to move over on a full-time basis? Like emigrate? Well I'm not sure about the full details on emigrating to Canada for good. What I know is that Canada occupies the skilled list which contains 38 jobs that Canada are crying out for....you need to have a special kind of skill to even be considered for PR.
> 
> If you go with the working holiday visa for one-year you can apply for it again but your only entitled to 2 years under the IEC scheme. If you really work hard at the company for the duration your in Canada and impress the hell out of your boss then I've been told they can look into applying the Labour Market Opinion (LMO) which can lead yourself staying longer in the country.
> 
> Seeing you don't have much working experience in a specific field, but best bet is to go over to Canada under a one year working visa and if you like the country then why not extend it by another year. If you speak to Auld Yin he will know more about this than I do. If you need further information then I will my best to help you.


Thanks for the helpful information.! I am looking for permanent residence in the future eventually. Right now I don't have much work experience or even a job required to be in the skilled list so I don't think I am able to apply for a skilled worker visa. Boohoo. However I am working on that. 

I am definately looking into applying for the working holiday visa, if not this year then next year hopefully. If places run out this year am I able to apply next year?
I think you can apply all year round, right? :\ I heard about the Labour Market Opinion (LMO) hiring foreign workers. I think this is would be a great opportunity to find a temporary job in Canada during my stay which can lead to me applying for a permanent work permit and then eventually citizenship if I impress him/her I think. Who knows?! I will have to look into this more.

If there is any way of gaining permanent residency from this then that would be great. Do you know if it leads to a permanent residency? 
I'm fine with long term stay after a while but permanent would be really good.

Thanks for the advise, I'll contact Auld Yin too. I'm going to check up on it in a bit more detail and if I need anything I'll definately seek your advise too. 
Thanks.!


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

thedarkknightrises said:


> Thanks for the helpful information.! I am looking for permanent residence in the future eventually. Right now I don't have much work experience or even a job required to be in the skilled list so I don't think I am able to apply for a skilled worker visa. Boohoo. However I am working on that.
> 
> I am definately looking into applying for the working holiday visa, if not this year then next year hopefully. If places run out this year am I able to apply next year?
> I think you can apply all year round, right? :\ I heard about the Labour Market Opinion (LMO) hiring foreign workers. I think this is would be a great opportunity to find a temporary job in Canada during my stay which can lead to me applying for a permanent work permit and then eventually citizenship if I impress him/her I think. Who knows?! I will have to look into this more.
> ...


To be honest the working holiday visa are running out fast. It stands at 779 from 01/05/12. Have you checked out the website? If you apply for your visa now then you may still have a chance but honestly I think it may be too late. The applications for this year open around mid December 2011 and I remember sending off my forms around 3rd week of January and it took me roughly 12 weeks to receive my Letter of Introduction (LOI). I seriously thought I wouldn't get my LOI as i've been told by a few people that the application for the previous year took normally 6-8 weeks to receive your visa, but there's been a huge backlog and more people have been interested in Canada this year. You could always check out the BUNAC site and apply for a visa through that way, but seriously they are a complete rip off in price. However, they do help you with certain things like how to find work, secure accommodation and general help on anything. I decided to go with the IEC website, as it was much cheaper and I think everything that BUNAC had to offer I could do myself.

Last year I think all the working holiday visa ran out around July/August time and this year it looks like they may all run out around May/June time. So if you do apply this year but missed out then you can apply again in December 2012 when they reopen for the 2012/2013 season. But before you do send off your forms, you need to apply for a police certificate which takes up to 10 days. Once you receive this then thats when you can send off all your forms off. 

As for permanent residency....like I said I'm not entirely sure. There is a good chance you can secure PR but you do need to really impress your boss then he or she can apply for a LMO which could lead the PR route.


----------

